# Cam grinder plans



## Matterest (Mar 11, 2011)

Can some one email me or post cam grinder plans 
email: [email protected]


----------



## Lakc (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.strictlyic.com/pit01.htm

Issues 39,40,41. I am sure Francis will be glad to take your order. The only trouble, is you will want the entire magazine collection.


----------



## agmachado (Mar 11, 2011)

I will... I will... :big:

Alexandre


----------



## ironman (Mar 11, 2011)

Beat me to it LakC.

ironman (Ray) Thm:


----------

